# WAS IST eSATA?



## Chris_ (13. März 2010)

wie in der überschrift ja schon genannt wollte ich wissen was esata ist und wie ich es benutzen kann


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2010)

Externes SATA.
Serial ATA ? Wikipedia


----------



## s|n|s (13. März 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## klyer (13. März 2010)

richtig toll, um größere dateien zu übertragen. also falls du dir mal ne exteren zu legen solltest, dann mit esata aber nicht zu vergessen, das du es auch am rechner haben musst.


----------



## s|n|s (13. März 2010)

dass kann ich unterstreichen. Is flott.
es gibt auch PCIe-Karten mit eSATA. Dann noch ein externes 3,5" Gehäuse mit eSATA und schon gehts los.
Wie die Geschwindigkeit von SATA2/eSATA im Vergleich zu SATA3 oder USB3 steht ist wohl die nächste Frage, die ich aber leider kaum beantworten kann.
Sollte schneller sein. zumindest SATA3 schneller als SATA2.


----------



## Chris_ (13. März 2010)

ich hab ja nen anschluss am pc aber was kann ich denn da einstecken


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2010)

Na externe Festplatten!!


----------



## Chris_ (14. März 2010)

hää also bei mir laufen die über usb


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2010)

Ja und weil vielen die USB-Platten zu langsam sind, hat man eben eSATA entwickelt. Externe Festplatten mit der Geschwindigkeit von internen. Deshalb gibts welche mit eSATA und welche mit USB. Oder beidem auf einmal.


----------



## Chris_ (14. März 2010)

haha dann mal danke an alle

*closed


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2010)

Ja aber sie können auch über Firewire oder eSATA laufen.. 

EDIT:
Zu lange den Thread offen gehabt.


----------

